

How do you explain dimensions greater than 3, to a 5 year old? - acak
http://www.quora.com/Physics/How-do-you-explain-dimensions-greater-than-3-to-a-5-year-old

======
jgeorge
Enlighten the unenlightened here for a second...

Why would you even _want_ to explain higher-order dimensions to a 5 year old?

I don't know all that many 5 year olds, in all honesty, but I don't know that
I know ANY of them that I'd ever need to explain multi-dimensional space-time
(or multi-dimensional mathematics, depending on what you want to call a
"dimension").

C'mon, the kid's still very new to the world. They're barely comfortable with
three dimensions at this point in their lives.

I understand that this question may have been posed simply as a rubber duck
scenario, but even still, that'd be my first response.

------
pasbesoin
What did the box look like _before_ your brother jumped on it?

What did the box look like _after_ your brother jumped on it?

(It's the same box, right?)

